# Stories of our characters



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

'sonas can be grouped into two distinct categories. Characters and avatars.
For us who have made their fursona a proper character and have a narrative for them, I'd love to hear their story. If you don't have one, do conjure up a story!
How did they end up how they are?
What happened to them, where did they come from and where are they headed.
Go on, tell me all about your character's journey. Feel free to use images to support your story if you can, but that isn't a must.

OP goes first, as I think the custom is.

Stay awhile, and read the tragic story of Rey.







Rey(zar) Sere Greifier, obviously a sergal, started out as a 15-ish years old raver with abnormal glowing stripes.




Prior to this there isn't much background story to him, other than that he's got a disconnect with his family and has no idea who they are. He had an interest in psychology, which became apparent later when he developed schizophrenia at the age of 17.
His raving stopped immediately after the delusions came more or less out of nowhere, and he ditched his nickname Reyzar, because it was too edgy.

The specifics of his delusions at this point are, that he believes to be a 20-something pioneer psychiatrist who lives in the roaring twenties (1920's).




Along with the shift in perspective, came a shift in personality. He went from a strapping young lad into a snarky, sarcastic and vehement adult. Everything in the real world, his mind transforms into a replacement from that era, and if he sees something that didn't exist back then, he would get a splitting headache until the item was nonexistent and he was blind to that object from there on. This would only happen once per item, and if you were to provoke him or ask if he was ok while he is keeled over because of the pain the headache brought, he'd react violently. Otherwise he's usually very calm and collected. If Rey were to see himself in a mirror or some other reflective surface, he might see a fragment from reality. This schism between the two worlds will, again, cause a splitting headache, but this time if he's lucky, it'll bring forth a state of lucidity for a while.It could be hours to days, but he will always revert back to the unreal in the end. He attempted to fight this recurring descent into madness once, by scraping a claw deep in his face and body to try and ground him in reality with hopes of pain acting as an anchor to it.

It failed.





This kind of back and forth went on for a long while and with each year he saw more wrong in the world and got frustrated at the ineptitude of others. He started getting jaded and unempathetic towards others (who he saw as patients to be cured from their mental burdens), and grew a distaste towards energetic extroverts.
The exhausting lifestyle along with constant headaches have taken a toll on his body and signs of his insomnia envelope his eyes. His green hasn't glowed in years and has gone consistently darker towards greyish jade. His fur has also begun going grey.





He refuses to see a psychologist about his issues because he sees himself as one already, and trusts no-one else as much as he trusts himself, and he thinks there is nothing wrong with him. He would know, he's a psychologist after all. Any attempt at a relationship have stopped early on, as soon as potential partners have found out about his state of mind, with one exception, who disappeared almost as soon as she came. Whether or not this was a hallucination remains a mystery.

A few months later his mind began playing more tricks on him, this time in the form of alternative identities. Psychiatrist Rey was not the only Rey inhabiting his body anymore, and less fleshed out worlds began emerging with each new identity. One might involve him being a soldier, a pilot or he might be a homeless person in a dystopian future world with severed limbs with phantom pains (which aren't really phantom at all, he's just bumping his "invisible" limbs into things) and gender shifts, while uncommon, weren't excempt from his personas.




Currently, he is very tired. Unknowingly tired of his condition, his insomnia is like a madness of its own right, and he's lost the concept of time. The only constant in his story is, that all throughout his life, and across all characters that inhabit him, is a love for strong black coffee.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

^^ amazing!


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

I'll write a brief synopsis of Coma after work, but it'll be nowhere near as detailed as that initial display.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> I'll write a brief synopsis of Coma after work, but it'll be nowhere near as detailed as that initial display.


I've had years to develop this, and partially without my guidance!
I _could_ finish his story, but I find it nicer to have him sort of live on as a character. I keep adding to it in nearly realtime as I get more art of him (which is very slow nowadays).


----------



## silveredgreen (Nov 14, 2017)

I need to write a solid story for my fursona but the basis is that he wants to be a legendary hero someday, but he knows very little about actually being a hero or fighting monsters.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> 'sonas can be grouped into two distinct categories. Characters and avatars.
> For us who have made their fursona a proper character and have a narrative for them, I'd love to hear their story. If you don't have one, do conjure up a story!
> How did they end up how they are?
> What happened to them, where did they come from and where are they headed.
> ...


Part of me wonders how he hasn't lost his job already if he's in that deep in insanity...
I might come back to this thread later.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I've had years to develop this, and partially without my guidance!
> I _could_ finish his story, but I find it nicer to have him sort of live on as a character. I keep adding to it in nearly realtime as I get more art of him (which is very slow nowadays).



Aye.  Coma is going to get to a certain point, and remain that way with minor tweaks as well.  It would be a shame to kill him off.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Part of me wonders how he hasn't lost his job already if he's in that deep in insanity...
> I might come back to this thread later.


He hasn't one, so he can't lose it. Only his persona is a psychiatrist (I cocked up and wrote psychologist before) and that's just imagination!


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

The story of Mabus is almost identical to IRL Mabus :3


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> The story of Mabus is almost identical to IRL Mabus :3


Here we are now, entertain us!
(I've no idea how Mabus' story goes)


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

Will do one later. :3


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> He hasn't one, so he can't lose it. Only his persona is a psychiatrist (I cocked up and wrote psychologist before) and that's just imagination!


Aaaah, that makes more sense.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 14, 2017)

The story of Rimna is very violent and NSFW and I'm not sure if I can share it on the forum without breaking some rules.

[edit]

Fk me, I had typed some of it out in a txt file and my computer crashed and I lost it -.-
Ugh, I might do it again tomorrow if I can fix this shit.


----------



## Mabus (Nov 14, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Here we are now, entertain us!
> (I've no idea how Mabus' story goes)


Im not the best story teller on Earth but here goes... =P

Mabus was born and raised in Texas in a suburb outside of Dallas. Growing up he often had issues fitting in with others, and was shorter and smaller than most others, giving him problems from bullies every now and thenas well as other things that made his childhood hard.

His parents were often conflicted and complicated, fighting at home and making his environment unstable, but despite constant heartache, angry parents, and hardships growing up, Mabus was inspired to still do good after a very bad incident involving his younger sibling... 

One day, while at a friend’s house, Mabus’s little brother had fallen into a deep swimming pool and could not swim. Being there, and though it was freezing cold in the winter, and he himself didnt know how to swim, he lept in and pulled his brother to safety while holding a deathgrip on the side of the pool.

The friend’s mother called 9-1-1 and the fire department showed up when Mabus discovered his little brother wasnt breathing right and was getting colder and began to pass out... there, Mabus was amazed by how the firefighters helped his little bro and even more when one kneeled beside him and told him personally that he “did a good job by getting his little brother to safety.”

Thereafter Mabus learned right then what he wanted to do, inspired to the core... but he was still just a kid... so life went on, his home situation stayed hectic, he eventually grew up and got through school. Mabus finally hit a growth spurt and became taller and with some effort, stronger than the ones he went to school with. Then after graduation, instead of following in his family’s footsteps, joining the army or marines to escape his chaotic family he worked a few jobs, made some money, and then proptly joined a nearby firefighter academy.

Thus began the real life of Mabus the Wolf

The following few years Mabus continued his college education and became a firefighter and an EMT in his city, working on an ambulance, and helping people in need. The dark-haired wolf that was but a small runt in a big city, with a hellish family, made one bad situation after another into finally a good one, inspired by a personal childhood incident, to become something greater than himself.


Today Mabus is still a Firewoofer, a funloving, caring, tough guy, who just wants to make friends and to constantly make a difference in the world around him.

Woof ^-^


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

Mabus said:


> The story of Mabus is almost identical to IRL Mabus :3


I think mine will be the same.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, it goes a little something like this.
There is a hidden fluffdragon island, a few years before Dogryme and Runa and others have made their pilgrimage to Dacutter Island. There are two kinds of fluff dragons: The colorful Flying ones, and the much more naturally colored Ground ones.
There is a reason this island is uncharted. An Incident had happened on it that they don't want anyone to uncover, and it had caused a Spectral Event to happen. The fluff dragons were affected in weird ways by it, but Dogryme's persistence beyond the bewitching power of the necromancer had saved the day.




They... Gained "Quirks." Or that's so they call them. Extra features that the Life Force magic had given them. Some have Shadow forms, others have body parts come to life. There are as of yet still more undiscovered quirks, but that seems to be the gist of what happened.
Fluff Dragons have also worked with magic quite often, and they are all each imbued with a magical element they can wield. Dogryme got Pyrotechnic.




Cinder Cylinders, his Signature spell. Basically, Remote Detonated Grenades. He also has fireballs, and soon enough Rocket Discs.
He goes over to Dacutter Island and what does he do right off the bat?




He goes and makes a job deal with Darg of Darg Industries, the evil rat miners, because of course. Darg is the Head Engineer, builds all the drills, tools, vehicles and other things such as elevators and other machines. It pays well for a small while, until, well... Things go VERY VERY AWRY.




Voia, the Last Fire Dragon of Dacutter Island.
She blows up parts of the mines, sets things on fire, and the whole rat army is terrified. Dogryme goes to stop her, but she stops him instead. She talks down to him while he's laying in his own ash-covered clothes, by saying he's doing the wrong thing working with the Darg Industries rats, because they're mining on the volcano and the eruption almost got her. She doesn't know if any of the other fire dragons have made it, she doesn't think so. So, she hates everyone there.
Not long afterwards, Dogryme runs away from Darg Industries through Rocketai Desert. Rocketai is head of the Military Branch of Darg Industries, who often wields a Rocket Launcher. Rihanna, also interested in the properties, abilities, and capabilities of Dogryme also chases him, and she's the Head of Chemical Development and R&D. She creates the explosive mixtures the Military Branch uses to make weapons in their factories.




But he gets away.
He finds Runa again at El Quarguell's Bar, as well as an aquatic lady who seems just as interested in Dogryme as Runa was. Depressed, he takes a few drinks... of Soda. That night, a new team formed from a plan of revenge for being manipulated by Darg Industries...
The Dogryme Team. They seem to be having fun together more than anything though, and aren't immediately going after the Darg Crew quite yet.




The only pic I could find of All of Them Together was on Halloween Night. I need to do another pic with all of their accurate depictions, but this is the general gist of who they are together.
Besides that, he's taken on a Ranged Raider now, despite having most of his strength better put to melee.


 
Not all is right with dogryme though. He's had some weird episodes with his Quirk, and it seems to have just as much control over him as he himself does.
Unfortunately, his Demons come back to haunt him, and that can terrify others. No one's quite sure how to deal with it yet, besides take Dogryme's Shield when he's not looking.




That's... What the current story behind Dogryme is so far.
I wonder if that explains some things.


----------



## DakaraiDragon (Nov 14, 2017)

There was a peculiar bunch of dragons who migrated from a far and distant land, and who came only in peace. The dragonesses were supple and fair-skinned maidens, and their male leaders were diplomatic fast-talkers with silver tongues. 

In a time when dragons were creatures to be feared, these were ones who chose the higher path, and paid dearly for it. Their sudden and unwelcome arrival here in "Our" land was met with hostility. The natives slaughtered the majority of the immigrants, and the rest were held prisoner for several years.

Time passed, and the people began to understand that dragons were not inherently dangerous (at least not bipedal ones) and the immigrants were released, scattered into the foreign wind like snowflakes aimlessly scattering on a cold night. Dakarai, just a child when he was interred, was now a teen, and longed to find new experiences and show the world that his kind were friend, not foe. 

But, even the kindest heart cannot overcome bigotry. In the highschool halls, in the shopping malls... Dakarai was cast out as a freak for being different. A dragon playing nice? Surely, they thought, it must be a trap. But time was on Dakarai's side. More years piled on, and dragons established themselves as a respectable class after defwnding their new home from the Nasties during the terribly bloody and easily memorable Furry War that I do not have to reference by name. 

So, what if Dakarai now? Nothing. Uhh, he kind of just chills out, right? He's still pretty nice even though he was discriminated against. In fact, he now works as an activist for Anti-Vore Sergal rights. So that's cool right?

I wrote this all just now, could you tell?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Origin story with quirks


That's certainly creative. Am I wrong in assuming you've taken the quirk thing, or at the very least name for the trait from Hero Academia?



Mabus said:


> inspiring story about becoming a firefighter


I really like how grounded it is. Like I said, I don't know IRL Mabus' story, but this one I think would very well be possible to have happened IRL.
I also dig the altruistic ending note.



DakaraiDragon said:


> Story of bigotry and racism


If you hadn't said that, I wouldn't have picked up on it until "Anti-Vore Sergal rights". Cracked me up. Good read


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

@dogryme6 That was badass.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> That's certainly creative. Am I wrong in assuming you've taken the quirk thing, or at the very least name for the trait from Hero Academia?


Uhh... I haven't really looked int MHA, so I guess it's a coincidence... Maybe I'll just pretend I did and say YES OH GOD GLORIOUS YES I HAVE TAKEN IT FROM THAT THANK YOU VERY MUCH! But that doesn't seem like the right thing to do if I legitimately haven't watched any of it.
*shrugs*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Uhh... I haven't really looked int MHA, so I guess it's a coincidence... Maybe I'll just pretend I did and say YES OH GOD GLORIOUS YES I HAVE TAKEN IT FROM THAT THANK YOU VERY MUCH! But that doesn't seem like the right thing to do if I legitimately haven't watched any of it.
> *shrugs*


I mean a simple "yes you're wrong" would've sufficed. From what I've seen they're thematically similar and the abilities are called quirks, which I haven't seen anywhere else so... was just an assumption.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

So...  I'll hit on the major highlights only, as I'm actually planning on rolling the actual written work out at a later date.  I already feel like this is a bit too much reveal as it is, but the thread is here.  Im also forgoing the art, as there is still a lot of work to lay out in that department.  

Coma is still bound to his original homeworld, Tal.  As such, it might require a little reading, to understand how this world is.  

Born during great conflict, a young male Sergal named Kazumi was born. As a Sergal of very young age,  he watched the wars of Vilous rage around him, as his mother stood guard as soldier for the Eastern Army, and his father performed the role of hunting for the village (note: Sergal are matriarchal).  As is customary, he is enrolled in a soldier's training early in his youth.  He did not care for combat, and preferred to spend his days with his father in the forest.  Nonetheless, his efficiency at such a young age was noted. 

Shortly after his first year of training, the armies of the North razed the Eastern lands, in search of an easier path to the Gold Ring.  He and his father were out hunting as the Army burnt the village to the ground, leaving nothing alive.  They returned to find his dying mother, and a trailing patrol finds them, also killing his father.  He barely escapes back into the forest. 

Months pass, and he has become quite adept at survival, using both his hunting and soldier training to evade the armies.  Unfortunately, he is caught off guard by a group of marauders, and they secure him as a slave to their business.  They quickly place him in their gambling rings, where he is forced to fight other marauder's pets for their amusement.  

Here, he meets another Sergal his handler had captured.  She is cold, but does eventually teach him why he is supposed to perform.  While in captivity, he is forced to continuously fight, and a face from his past appears as a foe.  


You're not getting any more


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm not a writer I can't make up a story.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So...  I'll hit on the major highlights only, as I'm actually planning on rolling the actual written work out at a later date.  I already feel like this is a bit too much reveal as it is, but the thread is here.  Im also forgoing the art, as there is still a lot of work to lay out in that department.
> 
> Coma is still bound to his original homeworld, Tal.  As such, it might require a little reading, to understand how this world is.
> 
> ...



Ilgh, I'm not sure I'd like that story... Not with the capture and gauntlet at the end of what's available here.
At least dogryme escapes his villains. But his plot thread is more "I have too much power and I can't control it" more than "Everyone wants me to fight or die."
And dogry has been defeated by Voia, but that was a good person to be defeated by as opposed to the Darg team, but if he did get captured by them the three of them would argue with eachother over who gets to use him for their own devious purposes, and he'd have a chance to escape.


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> So...  I'll hit on the major highlights only, as I'm actually planning on rolling the actual written work out at a later date.  I already feel like this is a bit too much reveal as it is, but the thread is here.  Im also forgoing the art, as there is still a lot of work to lay out in that department.
> 
> Coma is still bound to his original homeworld, Tal.  As such, it might require a little reading, to understand how this world is.
> 
> ...



You mean, you're not gonna tell the end, and how he gets captured by the Skunk army, and has to be their slave? :V


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Ilgh, I'm not sure I'd like that story... Not with the capture and gauntlet at the end of what's available here.
> At least dogryme escapes his villains. But his plot thread is more "I have too much power and I can't control it" more than "Everyone wants me to fight or die."
> And dogry has been defeated by Voia, but that was a good person to be defeated by as opposed to the Darg team, but if he did get captured by them the three of them would argue with eachother over who gets to use him for their own devious purposes, and he'd have a chance to escape.



As another person put it recently, Coma is not a "Mary Sue" character.  It's dark, there's a lot of misery and violence, but that's what shapes him. And yes, there is a lot more beyond what I have posted.  I expect to spend at least a year writing, honestly.  Probably more lol.

I follow traditional rules of writing.   His character development is standard rules. He has weaknesses, trials that test his character, and new viewpoints from those trials.  To keep someone reading, they shouldn't know the outcome beforehand


----------



## Simo (Nov 14, 2017)

OK, here is an outline of Simo's story!



It starts out where he gets caught making out with his friend, Pepper Possum, by mean ol' preacher Possum, where he's from, down in the Alabama Swamps. (Him and pepper are smokin' skunk weed, in Simo's fort, built up outta the water, on stilts.) 

Well, they get sent to this evil pray-away-the-gay prison camp in the Carolina Mountains, run by the evil Rev. Fox, where they meet a badger-boy who becomes a very close friend with whom they share a ton of mischief, and plot an escape...Simo and The Badger make it, Pepper gets shot, and Simo's rebellious, anti-authority streak is hardened by the experience, even though he still manages to be a fun-loving trickster, living on the road, drifting from town to town. He loves watermelons, and often steals them from farmer's fields, and will just crack one open, and gobble it down. 

He ends up In Savannah for a while, living in an old shipping container, drifts off to Ohio on a train, lives in an abandoned factory...eventually, he manages to go back to school, and ends up studying fashion and genetics, and later, starts up his top-secret lab, where he lures the unsuspecting to become....skunks!

I'll post more details, sometime, and more of his story.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 14, 2017)

Drake have a lot of back story to him that is practically all unwritten. I could write a whole novel on Drake alone.

I am going to copy from my FA profile on what I have amateurishly written so far:
"Drake Blár Valdyr hails from the Kaldr Kingdom up north, on the continent of what is basically translated to "Northern Cold". His family is fairly rich and large, and own several farms, factories and businesses. As a child, Drake was already running his own mini-laboratory in the basement of his parents' mansion. He loves science, technology, and everything mechanical. He enlisted voluntarily into the Kaldr military at 18 due to the high-tech industry and technologies/services that was only available to people who have served in the military for at least a year. 3 months after his enlistment, a minor war started with the neighboring country, The Republic of Hraustr. His first engagement with the enemy was in 1256 EF, only 6 months after his enlistment. Drake proved to be a large strategic and tactical asset to his superiors due to his out of the the box thinking. Only took him about 16 months to achieve the rank of First Lieutenant on his combat experience alone.

In 1258 EF his small unit got completely wiped out due to completely wrong intell, and lost his arm in the process, along with his two childhood friends, Harvis and Justin. He was captured by Hraustr forces after the engagement, and was thrown in prison. He was devastated by the loss of his friends, and he's still thinking about the losses to this day. As a prisoner he was treated unusually well by one of the female prison guards who went by the name of Lissandra. She was very cute, and it felt as if she was a kindhearted war-hating nurse, forced into service against her will. It didn't take more than two days before Drake and Lissandra started talking on friendly terms.

The war ended very abruptly only a month after Drake's imprisonment as intelligence services in both countries found undercover agents from a third party based on a different continent, who were working to incite hatred between the countries, and had been successful in doing so. As intelligence services starting investigating this even further, they found out that this had been going on for at least a hundred years. Without anyone knowing. As a result of these findings, millions ended up being confused, and started to question their hatred and bitterness towards their closest neighbor. A month after the end of the war Drake was released back into Kaldr custody, much to the relief of his family.

Due to not having much left of his right arm, Drake decided to start checking out the new NCPL technology that were being researched. Currently he's running his own limb company due to the brand new invention of the NCPL's, or Nerve-Connected Prosthetic Limbs, giving almost better control over a mechanical limb than that of a normal flesh and blood one. Previous experiments with the technology by other scientists were unsuccessful due to the sheer stress on the nerves connecting with the limb itself, not to mention the pain and stress of the user. After much trial and error, Drake found a way around it by using tiny nerve dampeners, nerve-translators and fine-tuning the limb itself. This practically killed any pain, and gave normal sensitivity back to the user through micro-sensors all over the limb.

Although friendly, easy-going and often smiling/laughing, Drake have a very rough past."

I like writing, even if it's just like a total amateur.


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> As another person put it recently, Coma is not a "Mary Sue" character.  It's dark, there's a lot of misery and violence, but that's what shapes him. And yes, there is a lot more beyond what I have posted.  I expect to spend at least a year writing, honestly.  Probably more lol.
> 
> I follow traditional rules of writing.   His character development is standard rules. He has weaknesses, trials that test his character, and new viewpoints from those trials.  To keep someone reading, they shouldn't know the outcome beforehand



Well uh, I guess I didn't do something right. Although, I guess Dogryme's more a super anti-hero based more on video games with a dash of creepypasta in him. Which... Doesn't seem to follow the traditional writing rules?
Maybe what he has is a three act structure. An introduction to the world dogryme lives in, (Dacutter Island?) the call to adventure (Darg Industries), being introduced to the villains and finding out what the problem of the story is (Darg Industries is Corrupt, and their actions have already begun to screw things up for people (Voia) on the island) while at the same time being sped along to the second act (escaping the darg crew alive), which is where the heroes get some time together, and that's where I leave off so far.
I have no idea if that's any kind of good story at all so far.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

dogryme6 said:


> Well uh, I guess I didn't do something right. Although, I guess Dogryme's more a super anti-hero based more on video games with a dash of creepypasta in him. Which... Doesn't seem to follow the traditional writing rules?
> Maybe what he has is a three act structure. An introduction to the world dogryme lives in, (Dacutter Island?) the call to adventure (Darg Industries), being introduced to the villains and finding out what the problem of the story is (Darg Industries is Corrupt, and their actions have already begun to screw things up for people (Voia) on the island) while at the same time being sped along to the second act (escaping the darg crew alive), which is where the heroes get some time together, and that's where I leave off so far.
> I have no idea if that's any kind of good story at all so far.



There are multiple kinds of story templates, so no, there is not a "single right way".  I grew up reading Stephen King, for instance.  I love his style, and since it appeals to me, I want readers to have the same kind of experience.

Some stories are told better as epics, some as novels, and others yet as comic panes.  They each have their own unique styles.  Hell, mine will probably be written "In Medias Res".   I felt it would be a better attention keeper.  They'll know where he is, but they only get glimpses of that future between backstory explanation.

If you ever want any help with developing yours, feel free to drop a message.  I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding hasn't gone on any adventures or anything. Dongding simply moved from a country farm. Mother's favorite and a runt, Dongding learned to be handy at sewing, knitting, cooking, and other girly chores around the farm, as laborious tasks were ill suited. When Dongding's mother passed, there was little left besides bullying older siblings, and the wolf suit she made with love, so to the big city riding a bus was the next step in this tale.

Upon arrival, Dongding soon found work, room, and board all in a sleazy, poorly kept convenience store on the nasty side of town owned by a grouchy cheapskate Chinese rabbit. Verbal abuse and minimum wage were the new way of things, which didn't help Dongding's confidence much, but in a strange way over the course of the first year, the rabbit soon became somewhat of a father figure to Dongding; A rather poor one.

Dongding spends the time stuffing packed cheeks with quite nearly exlusively the abundant junkfood from the shelves below and lazing about the shared upper level of the store. While it broke almost every building code in the book, the store provided a safe haven from the cruel world outside. Aside from the most necessary of excursions Dongding was simply a recluse who ate, slept, and worked all from the familiar comfort of the convenience store.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 14, 2017)

This thread was a great idea! Thanks S. C.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

Do you know how hard it is to write a story about an androgynous sheep?

So.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 14, 2017)

DakaraiDragon said:


> In fact, he now works as an activist for Anti-Vore Sergal rights. So that's cool right?



You are now an honorary Sergal


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Well... So far I haven't really finished up Dogryme's story since I wanted to just kinda build it up in pieces, as seen by my rather disjointed pictures and comics.
If I had to say how the rest of it goes, since other people seem deprived of satisfying endings I'll come up to bat...
Telling this the way I had has taken too long, I'll shorten it.

The team forms a plan after having all their fun together and side adventures and building up affinity. While they've been doing this, the Darg Industries military have been building up their forces.
The Darg Crew bombs Jack city, in the apartments where Dogryme lived. Dogryme is almost caught in the explosions but El Quarguell saves his butt. He panics and goes back to look for Runa, but all that remains of her is Fur Scraps.
Dogryme would become very emotionally charged after that, trying his best not to go shadow. I'm not sure what happens in this part, but Dogryme goes to the docks and uses Agryss to escape the city faster than he normally would if he tried to go on foot, and El Quarguell is sidetracked with fending off Rihanna.
They reach the backside of the Darg Mountain and split up to take separate paths up the mountain. Dogryme is successful in sabotaging the mining rigs and things such as bridges and elevators inside of the mountain on his way up, learns the Rocket Disc spell while destroying war factories, and gets trapped by Rihanna somehow. The Runa Scraps have enough extra life force in them to have revived her while Dogryme was carrying them, returning back to normal form after climbing out of his pockets, but still too weak to do anything on her own yet. Her partial recovery brings hope to him. They rest while in entrapment.
El Quarguell chased Rihanna up the mountain and easily dodges the weapons, and makes it into the Rat Range. He meets up with Agryss who entered through a Submarine Port in the Darg Engineering Development Garage, and they battle their way through the rat range, taking out soldiers on their way through.
Eventually they Jailbreak Dogryme and Runa out of prison and all of them battle their way through the rest of the range, all having their moments of baddassery, such as Dogryme picking up a tank, using it to smash other tanks, and throwing it at a helicopter in the sky, taking it out with them too. Runa's Rainclouds force the aerial vehicles to land, making it easier for the heroes to continue wrecking their way through the range. El Quarguell scouts the way ahead and flanks the rat soldiers trying to shoot at the slower heroes, ensuring yet more safe passage, and Agryss... Well, fights at close-combat like normally, having a similar style of handling things as Dogryme.
They get halted by the Darg Crew when approaching the last fortress. Agryss hard-headedly dashes forwards to try attacking them by herself, running into the trap Darg prepared for all of the heroes. He sets off a whole bunch of explosives at once, and Agryss is pretty much thrown off of the entire mountain from near the center of it, into the ocean, taken out of the fight instantly. The sheer power and force of the explosion is enough to throw the rest of the team backwards too, but not nearly as far.
The team struggle to battle the Darg Crew, as they seem prepared to counter their attacks easily. A Dues Ex Machina comes in the form of Voia who erupts from the ground, an even bigger volcanic eruption following her. She found out that fire dragons are immune to magma, and the volcanic rock statues in the shape of fire dragons are all re-thawed from the blast throwing them up into the air, releasing fire dragons back into the world of Dacutter Island.
Distracted, Dogryme rockets Darg into a Tank cannon, sets off the round inside, and blasts him into the opposite wall, defeating him quickly.
Rihanna spazzes as a result, literally throwing everything she has at El Quarguell and all those things being shot down until she pulls out a nitroglycerine bottle that's shot at while she's holding it, and she gets blasted  similarly to Darg.
Finally Rocketai's vision is Clouded by another of Runa's spells. She steals his Rocket Launcher and attacks him with it, causing him to panic, making her shooting him down instead a lot easier. Successful, he's also defeated.
... But Voia warns them they've all gotta get out of there Now. Runa does a Rain Dance and makes it rain to help slow down the eruption and make it less severe, but El Quarguell picks Runa up and rushes out with her. Dogryme carries the Darg Crew by himself away from the center of eruption, and into the Garage, where he finds the submarine. His only chance of escape, he interrogates the entry code out of Darg, but it was incorrect on purpose the submarine's bottom hull explodes, and it sinks. Dogryme curses Darg for destroying it, but then Agryss comes back.
... Not being the ideal form of transportation, but the only one, Agryss carefully carries them all back to Jack City. Dogryme is successful at getting Darg and Rocketai arrested, but Rihanna escapes. (She always does...) The Dogryme Team are awarded for their efforts and recover in a suana. But the engines to generate the heat sound familiar...
Dogryme finds out the Fire Dragons are using their breath to heat it. But he doesn't tell anyone and just goes with it. Everyone recovers, and the happy ending is achieved...? To be Continued.

I think that's how the current story goes. I'm not sure if there's any improvements that can be made.


----------



## Dongding (Nov 14, 2017)

That would make a sweet N64 game back in the day...


----------



## dogryme6 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dongding said:


> That would make a sweet N64 game back in the day...


Aw jeez dongding, it'd be like, in the style of Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon! Probably. 4 main heroes with strange abilities, a cast of zany characters, a plot spanning like... Three main areas...?
... No, maybe it'd be like Megaman Legends, but that's better as a PS1 game. The areas are limited and you have to make the best use of them while battling enemies. Dogryme is always a mixture of Megaman and something else, due to having a blaster.
Argh there's so many ways it could be applied in early 3D! It's hard to think...
NO WAIT! He has a Blaster like Megaman, but has Projectiles like Samus (from Metroid) can Grab like Marina (Mischief Makers) And can glide with his wings and gain altitude from updrafts. (Um... Just about any platforming game with that mechanic?) Don't even get me started on his Jet Suit, that's when he battles like Astro Boy from the PS2 game. Or alternatively, like Axel without his copy ability from the Megaman X games much later (7 & 8) That'd all be frikken awesome.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Nov 15, 2017)

Mine was my world of warcraft character originally... he has his back story from the game, but I really need to develop a true origin story for him... just time... or lack thereof


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 17, 2017)

Kili's story is supposed to be quite big and I'm planning on writing novels on Kili, but that won't be until I get another couple of ideas out. I hope anyway.

He is based off me somewhat in some areas but has differences and distinct enough to be his own character.

Kili Kingsley, a black furred wolf (albeit one who looked like a fox) was born without knowing his own parents, living in an improvished lower class of anthros on Earth, where humans treat anthros like Kili as second class citzens. Kili was studying at a educational centre (primary, secondary, college and university rolled into one) for anthros, where they were often under bad treatment by humans.

Kili had a knack for acting and combat sports, but he was a very quiet, withdrawn and even shy individual who didn't really make any friends. One day however, when he and another anthro were getting bullied by a group of humans, Kili snapped. In his own emotional outburst, conjured a ball of energy (called a nanoorb) in his hand and fired it at one of the bullies. The orb proved powerful enough to send the bully flying into a locker and breaking his arm in the process.

Hiding in a bathroom afterwards, Kili discovered to his horror that some blue glowing tattoos had formed on his body and his own eyes would occassionly glow. Eventully, he was dragged out by the police, who intended to throw Kili into a cell. Thankfully however, a human professor known as Professor Michael Rippeth McGuinness (just call him Michael) stepped forward. One of the few people Kili befriended and with a respect for anthros managed to sort out a compromise. Kili could continue to study, but Michael could study Kili's 'gift'.

Treated well, Kili with the aid of Michael and his assistant, discovered that his body contained millions of nanoites. These tiny machines worked together to capture, store and utalise different forms of energy to grant extraordinary abilities, with many more around in the air and water. Slowly, Kili began to learn how to control and utilise these nanoites. Overtime, Michael was able to gleam additional data and infomation from nanoites as they began to activate further, allowing for the gradual development of a collar to help Kili keep his powers in check as extensive use started to leave Kili tired and even gave him a heart attack due to the nanoites draining his own energy in order to remain active. Thankfully, the same nanoites were also able to heal him to health. At the same time, Micheal was able to develop a form of cloth/armor called nanoweave to protect and aid Kili.

As Kili was allowed to roam free, Kili spent a few days in a forest alone, where he discovers that he is being followed by a wolf like creature. Kili ends up getting stuck in a ruined hut, where the creature reveals itself to be a friendly, sapient being called Daric. The two soon enough become close friends where Daric, a form of nanocreature, was able to explain further on the origins of the nanoites and how they functioned. He explained that an Order of Nanowarriors existed thousands of years ago across the galaxy. Even Daric knew little about them, other that their members were anthros much like the ones on Earth and served to protect the Galaxy. The Order vanished, and Daric theories that Kili might have been in stasis since he was a child, since nanotech hasn't been widespread and caught people by surprise.

Deciding to try and make a difference, Kili begins to try and protect anthros and humanity using his nanoites with the aid of Daric and Michael, during this time, he stops armed robberies to even stopping the vanguard of an alien invasion.

Following this, Kili also meet Vail Kenway, an anthrowolf who, like Kili, possesses nanoites. They grow very close. Together, Kili, Vail and Daric stop a full invasion, and continue to try and master their powers, make a difference, learn more about the order and, have a bit of adventure along the way.

And so the tales of Nanowarrior known as Kili Kingsley continue.






Art by ItsWolven on DA.

There you go, alot more than I ever would normally reveal, but hey, it's gonna be a while before I write anything big featuring Kili and hey, I enjoyed typing that! Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

cool ^^ but what about trully evil furys ...like very evil - Sizer my fursona is a ..well a freddy Kruger type character lol thats why i chose him over the rest of my OC as hes very VERY deffrent than most ....hes evil XD


----------



## Steelite (Nov 20, 2017)

Here comes mine, based on my irl.

-----

In his early childhood and teenage, Steelite was an ordinary minotaur with a simple and straightforward dream : becoming either a fierce warrior like his father, the retired chieftain of the minotaur tribe, or a talented herbalist like his mother, of the phoenix clan. Towards his adulthood, he found it far too difficult for him to follow his mother's path, and decided to settle with his father's, but still felt uncertain about it.
As he grew up, he met caravans passing by and trading goods with his father's tribe and his mother's clan. He also encountered merchants recently attacked by bandits or hostile animals along the way, who took shelter at his tribe/clan. During these times, he'd join with the minotaur warriors and hunters to eliminate the threats, while the phoenix herbalists treated the injured merchants.

The first time he saw weapons designed different from his tribe's style, he was fascinated, and wanted to have one. However, he could only pick one for free, and went for gladius of the pack.
Eventually, from these encounters where he'd retrieve weapons, armors and the likes, Steelite developed an interest, then a passion, for craftsmanship, and decided to be a weapon-smith.
Somewhere around 2015, Steelite opened his own brand known as "Elite Kit", and set off on a lone journey into other regions of the lands, hoping to learn more about improving and perfecting his craftsmanship, as well as making a living for his own. While he did make significant successes here and there to build up his reputation, the young and inexperienced blacksmith also got into troubles with those that accused him of stealing their designs, along with other rumors of the likes.
His business lasted for only a year, however, when he decided to refund (but still let the customers keep the products), and thought he'd resign from this profession.
The following year, 2017, Steelite decided to reopen his brand, this time focusing solely on steel and iron, instead of colorful gemstones like before. His designs also became simpler and more refined, with much less color patterns. This time, fortune smiled upon his business... but not his mother's fate, who passed away on August 10th due to a fatal disease. His family was in debt due to his father trying to afford additional medical treatment for his sick mother, and his weapon-crafting business was once again put on the line.

Even with help from the rest minotaur tribe and the phoenix clan, his mother's death isn't the only darkness that glooms over the fate of his family in the far future.
His grief for his mother eventually turned into his motivation of being a healer. His 3rd journey, this time, wasn't about advertising his crafts, but for researching about blood magic, the only sort of power that he believed would be the right one. However, the only way to acquire it, as far as he knew, was to become a vampire.
Feared for his own life, he abandoned his quest and headed back home, stopping by a small town on his way to rest for the night. Unfortunately, it was soon raided by vampires, and he was overwhelmed in an attempt to defend himself.
The vampires were interested in his weapon-summoning power, though, and thought he could be useful for them. Steelite was reanimated into an undead vampire with no memories of his previous life, but still with a soul and humanity, in addition to his power now having blood magic along. He believed the vampires to be his people, who saved him from "bandits" (the slaughtered villagers), and followed them as their "newcomer".
The vampires' next destination was his tribe, as they recognized his craftsmanship to be originated from there, and decided to arm themselves. He himself had no idea, however, and was told he'd be joining them in another bandit raid. When they arrived, though, his memories suddenly returned the moment he saw his father tending his mother's grave. In a fit of rage, he joined force with the minotaur warriors to finish off the vampires, before reuniting with his family.
To make up for all the troubles he had caused, Steelite focused on using blood magic for the sole purpose of treating and aiding injured warriors and hunters, along with his main job as a blacksmith.

One day, Steelite went to get materials for his crafts, but ran into a group of fanatics and zealots that had made the mine their improvised shrine for their "god", and was offering a strange blood-red stone on the altar. He was attacked on sight and managed to defend himself this time, but the zealots' "god" (which turned out to be just a feral dragon with vampire blood) awoke from the depths of the mine. Steelite survived the monster's onslaught, and carried the blood-red stone back home. It was identified to be a Philosopher's Stone, and after hearing the phoenixes about its power known as transmution, he thought it'd tie well with his blood magic, and carved it into his signature gladius sword.
Steelite remains as an ordinary blacksmith and healer at his tribe to support his family with his crafts and power, and leads a peaceful life with his minotaur tribe and phoenix clan.
If they don't mind he's technically already dead, anyway.

-----

So, apparently I ended up changing and typing a lot more than I ever thought I could. The whole part about becoming a vampire and getting the Philosopher's Stone was made up on the fly, without any plan set up beforehand, to tell the truth. Lemme know what you guys think !


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 20, 2017)

I don't have a fursona, but I do have plenty of furry characters with backstories, all of which are fantasy and within the same world, but if that counts, I'll share.


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 20, 2017)

My fursona is a lazy gold farmer


What?

You expected something fancy?


----------



## Steelite (Nov 20, 2017)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> My fursona is a lazy gold farmer


Simplicity at its finest, and it always works


----------



## CalexTheNeko (Nov 20, 2017)

Calex is a werekitten with origins tied to the Cait Sith from the Scottish Highlands. Currently employed/owned/taken care of or something along those lines by a proper anthro wolf in what I'm just going to call Anytown USA. Note to self, work on giving main city it's own identity. Anyway, as a werekitten he is a magical creature so has some decent abilities. Can shapeshift between a human kid and a kitten and stop anywhere along the way, as well as gains increased stamina, endurance and strength based on how much exposure he's had to moonlight. This tends to mean he's at his best and most energetic during a full moon. And of course, he is a werekitten... So anyone he scratches or bites will turn into a werekitten come the next full moon. Luckily, they usually revert back to their proper age and species post full moon.

Anyway, he's currently living as something resembling a pet to his wolf master and working as the wolf's junior partner at the Ashcroft Investigation agency. They fight crime. Well, sorta, mostly being one of those detective agencies that are always on the verge of financial collapse. It doesn't help that they don't have the best reputation, and often have their credit stolen in the event they actually do succeed at a case. Calex himself is rather mischievous. Can't be helped. Having descended from the Cait Sith he is technically considered a faerie as far as monster typing goes. This is part of why he's a werekitten, being unable to age to adulthood. This means that though he might be more intelligent than his physical age would suggest he's still emotionally childish and impish. Talking to him it's very important to watch exact words because he can easily misinterpret something.

"Leave me alone I'm too old too play with kids," could easily mean make me younger so I can play to the kitten, and so comes the kitten bite and the creation of a new werekitten.

He means well, he really does. But he has an adventurous spirit, and he wants to share that with others! He feels he's helping with their experiences! Of course, there are some problems. Being a shapeshifter, he doesn't see any problem with magic or technology that warps you into another form. After all, things change, that's just how it goes. Some people are more attached to their physical forms and can find this unsettling, something he simply cannot comprehend. Some of his friends learn to enjoy it though, as he's been on a number of adventures with them that might involve him or a friend or both getting smaller, younger, becoming a different species or a combination of the three. They've had adventures with magic and swords, been pirates on the high seas stood up against hat stealing dinosaurs... and one time fought a kaiju that was comprised entirely of a bunch of sheep stuck together by static electricity.

His adventures are a bit silly.





Pic by Coshi Dragonite


----------



## Steelite (Nov 20, 2017)

I could just put away all the fancy details and summarize the whole thing like @Mikazuki Marazhu did...

"My sona is a blacksmith."

The end.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 22, 2017)

If you want the story of any of my characters, you need to know the worlds in which they live and how it's made them into what they are.

--

Immortal Trinity Chronicles
The year is 2032. Twelve people from a bedroom community south of Ottawa are abducted and experimented upon with hyper-advanced alien nanotechnology. Augmented to posthuman status and physically changed into anthros according to their personalities by the technology, their escape and return sets off a chain of events that eventually see a reformed United Nations narrowly avert World War 3 and sanction the founding of an international military unit - one comprised of such nano-augs - to fill the void left by the dissolution of NATO. All that the Twelve wanted was to regain some semblance of normality in their lives, and for their efforts they're made into celebrities with a lot of influence over global affairs.

--

Pokémon: Forgotten Army
An AU setting heavily inspired by _Metal Gear Solid_ and _Fullmetal Alchemist_ among others. When a Unovan experimental military uplift program is cancelled, the pokémon involved and many of their handlers strike out on their own as a PMC under the command of a former Iejanan (Orrean) child soldier. Whilst still maintaining a grudge against the Alder Administration for their mishandling however, their priority shifts to the wars they wage in the shadows against and on behalf of conspiracies they encounter in their line of work, with the hope that, by doing so, they can win the rights they believe they've been prematurely denied.


----------



## Sarachaga (Nov 22, 2017)

Gonna try to keep it short since I ain't very confident in my english writing skills.

Sarachaga is a lowlife, living in a huge city that's basically a dystopian version of zootopia. He was born in the outer rings of the city and never had a chance of having an education. Abandonned by his parents, he was taken under the wing of Gonk, a ratman leading a small gang of scavengers. After years, he became his personal bodyguard .


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 23, 2017)

Well, I do have another setting featuring several of my own characters. It's protagonist is Audas Kingsley (NOT related to my sona/Kili) but I'm going to pull a page from @ChapterAquila92's book and show the world that Audas finds himself in without revealing too much, especially since I am writting this up as a novel/book as I speak (over 200 pages of A4, IIRC).

*Chimera*

Chimera is set in 2018, where six years prior in 2012 a retrovirus outbreak occurs which brings humanity to the brink of extinction. It is spread by the Ferals, insane werewolf like creatures that infected humans can turn into, leading to the Ferals overrunning most of Earth.

As this happens, a new race of beings comes into the public eye called the Nyulfur. The Nyulfur are an anthropomorphic wolf species that seemed to appear alongside the Ferals. But unknown to the humans, they are older than that.

Unfortunately, after several atrocities, the humans fear and hate the Nyulfur.

Ian Barber is a young adult human living in the city of Manchester in the UK, supporting the poor of the reindustrialised city, but when things go wrong in a heist in another city, he encounters a mysterious Organisation, who give him a modified retrovrius which instead of turning him into a Feral turns him into a Nyulfur.

Ending up in the 'state' of Cascadia, a fusion of British Columbia and some US states with the strongest surviving city left in the world, Victoria, and the ruined city of Vancouver. Ian takes up the name Audas Kingsley, as he is finds that he most stick with the species he fears, and deal with a species that now, fears and hates him.

As he begins to try and find his place in Cascadia, Audas finds himself embroiled in a conflict involving the Organisation, the Ferals and the xenophobic Nyulfur and Humans who seek to destroy each other.


----------



## Amiir (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah my 'sona doesn't really have much of a story since he's an avatar, I basically just refit my life story for whatever context I'm dealing with, be it sci-fi, medieval etc. We should make a thread for non-'sona characters too sometime


----------



## Steelite (Nov 23, 2017)

You folks are super dedicated writers/novelists, and I'm here only pulling aspects of my irl into my sona's background for something "legit enough" haha.
I'd totally try to write if my style isn't so helpless because of having to write too many essays during school and university... every time I put my pen down, my head just goes "thesis statement, introduction paragraph, body paragraph, main arguments, supporting ideas, references, conclusion"...


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 23, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> ...it's gonna be a while before I write anything big featuring Kili...


Fascinating story! Will be eager to see. 
>>Insert "Take my money" meme here...<<


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Nov 23, 2017)

Steelite said:


> You folks are super dedicated writers/novelists, and I'm here only pulling aspects of my irl into my sona's background for something "legit enough" haha.
> I'd totally try to write if my style isn't so helpless because of having to write too many essays during school and university... every time I put my pen down, my head just goes "thesis statement, introduction paragraph, body paragraph, main arguments, supporting ideas, references, conclusion"...



Given what I've read about your character in another thread, you would have a much easier write than me.  I have to obey things like physics, a general reality, and zero supernatural-styled worlds.  I envy your ability, to do literally whatever you want.


----------



## Steelite (Nov 24, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Given what I've read about your character in another thread, you would have a much easier write than me.  I have to obey things like physics, a general reality, and zero supernatural-styled worlds.  I envy your ability, to do literally whatever you want.


It's because I don't wanna have to type up paragraphs or essays just to explain... anything. I prefer to remain as open as possible, but at the same time easy-to-understand as much as I can.
Instead of having to type up "magic is tied to my sona's soul" or "he taps into his own blood to use it" or "the Philosopher's Stone carved in his left arm grants him matter-manipulation", bla bla bla, I'm just... "that's that".


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 24, 2017)

Well, my sona Bethley (the poorly drawn sheep monster in my profile pic) was originally supposed to be a furry avatar, nothing else, then I gave him a story...'

It goes along with a story I am making called Everlast, about a fox named Hex and his friend Bethley, who can travel through dimensions and do crazy things (think of it as a very violent version of Star vs Evil, if you would)

Bethley had grown up in a town called Sixworth, which is a coastal town in an island called Papillian (where the beginning parts of the story take place)
He had never been the most likable one to be around, as he normally had social issues and struggled communicating with others, partly due to his struggle with autism (i have the disorder myself, so I felt it might be relatable to give him those characteristics as well).
He wasn't completely sheepish around others though, as he had a small group of friends who he loved to talk to. Bethley had also had mood issues, he had harassed someone badly when he was a kid, something he still regrets. He himself had faced minor bullying, but he normally wasn't a target since no one really knew him, he also did look a tad bit intimidating compared to others in his neighborhood. In other words, people were afraid of him even though he wasn't the threatening type. It was when he met Hex though, that his life became considerably more interesting

Bethley and Hex knew the sacrifice they were making when they signed the blood contract to become Everlasts

The become an Everlast means that you have the ability to travel through dimensions, among other abilities. You get to keep one item from your memories as your sacred weapon, which will have power and durability higher than almost any other traditional weapon.  This all comes at a cost...

Your soul is put at risk and everyone outside of your family will lose all memory of you. You will lose your soul and never see an after life, should you die during one of your adventures.
(Hex and Bethley learn how to cheat these rules, even dying on multiple occasions, though they eventually lose this ability)

The rest will be part of the story I guess


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 24, 2017)

Steelite said:


> You folks are super dedicated writers/novelists, and I'm here only pulling aspects of my irl into my sona's background for something "legit enough" haha.
> I'd totally try to write if my style isn't so helpless because of having to write too many essays during school and university... every time I put my pen down, my head just goes "thesis statement, introduction paragraph, body paragraph, main arguments, supporting ideas, references, conclusion"...





-..Legacy..- said:


> Given what I've read about your character in another thread, you would have a much easier write than me.  I have to obey things like physics, a general reality, and zero supernatural-styled worlds.  I envy your ability, to do literally whatever you want.





Steelite said:


> It's because I don't wanna have to type up paragraphs or essays just to explain... anything. I prefer to remain as open as possible, but at the same time easy-to-understand as much as I can.
> Instead of having to type up "magic is tied to my sona's soul" or "he taps into his own blood to use it" or "the Philosopher's Stone carved in his left arm grants him matter-manipulation", bla bla bla, I'm just... "that's that".



The story I'm writing up at the moment, Chimera not only has to deal with not one, but three developed species (well, two species and some insane monsters) but I've also got to write in an real life style Earth (albeit post-apocolytpic/outbreak) so I have to aim for some realism and mention and feature real life locations such as Vancouver. Of course I have the flexibility to change up these locations so I don't have to be 100% accurate with every little nook and cranny of every little street but I've still got to make it fairly accurate, so a walk across Cascaida could take more than a week.

Then add on top of that some weapons research (I'm using RL weapons like AUGA3s, M4s, AKs and Stens) and have to look up some melee combat (primarily the German school of longsword fighting).

Then add on the fact that I will inevitably have to rewrite to imrove the story/characters or change up my own writing style because I could be doing a terrible job for all I know. I know one whole fight scene will need rewriting. And thats after 2+ years of writting in my spare time.

I would post snippets here to get some advise, but I don't think you can actaully do that here on FA.


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 24, 2017)

StolenMadWolf said:


> I would post snippets here to get some advise, but I don't think you can actaully do that here on FA.


I'm not aware of a limitation like that, but I am fairly new. There is a whole section of the forum dedicated to Writing and Prose. 

Love all the stories here. Makes me want to further develop my own


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Nov 24, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> I'm not aware of a limitation like that, but I am fairly new. There is a whole section of the forum dedicated to Writing and Prose.
> 
> Love all the stories here. Makes me want to further develop my own



I've just realised that the text is not mean't to go into the threads at all and just goes into an FA page. I might check it out.

EDIT: And I've just added a few snippets.


----------



## Foenixblood (Nov 24, 2017)

Well here is the story for my sona.

Born as a griffin, he was trained at an early age to use a sword and in kinetic magic. Along his travels and training, he befriended a phoenix and became an unofficial member of their clan. His life took a change when the phoenix clan was under attack. While most fled to safety, he and a handful of guards remained. The battle ended with the attackers being repelled and minimal damage to the nests but he was severely injured with little hope of survival. Due to his bravery and service to the clan, the elders agreed to do a soul infusion ritual granting him the powers of a phoenix, allowing him to survive. From this day, he has dedicated his second chance at life to make it a better place.

I've recently re-looked over my first post of where I had it and am thinking of changing it a bit, let me know what you think and what you would change. If you want I could link the original thread here for the full character bio.


----------



## Setta (Nov 25, 2017)

I like storytelling, and I had an idea rumbling around in my head for a while. I never actually wrote it down since I thought it might be too over the top, but apparently, all fursona backstories are a little over the top. It should be fine. 

Setta Nefertati used to live in ancient Egypt where she worked with a small guild of tomb thieves. They were peasants living like royalty, playing out their lives a little like Robin Hood long before green tights existed. The older the tomb the easier--and the more barren their plunder. But if they wanted something flashier, the guild would have to try out newer tombs, rife with troublesome traps. Setta wasn't particularly fond of tombwork, as she found it to be a little dark and dull. Instead, she stole from the houses of the living. She could sweet-talk her way past anyone she met, and feel the thrill of being on the edge of being caught each time she stole something. 

But her guild was still best known for their tomb raiding, and when Setta finally was caught, those were the final charges. The officers in charge gave Setta a choice. She could give up her fellow thieves, and her punishment would be death by poison before she was mummified and placed in the most recent tomb to help the Pharoah through the afterlife as a means of repentance. Or she could keep silent and her body would be burned, making her own journey through the afterlife considerably more difficult. 

Setta had many wonderful qualities. But at this time, loyalty was not one of them. Her crew was burned, and she was mummified. 

Plenty of things happened in the afterlife. None of which Setta can recall. She does know that it changed her fundamentally and that it ended with yet another choice. This choice--whatever it might have been--ended with Setta stumbling out of an Egyptian tomb in the modern era, extremely alive and extremely confused. 

She now works as a historian who travels around the world teaching about Egyptian life. When Setta isn't doing that, she lives in a flat in London where she works on regaining memories of her old life and what happened in the afterlife. And of course, she never steals anymore. Ever. Totally.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 25, 2017)

To elaborate on my statement earlier about needing to know a character's world:


ChapterAquila92 said:


> One of the key points that I remember being brought up at a rather intuitive character creation panel during VancouFur 2016 was that no good character exists in a void. You can make your character as 'cool' as you want them to be, but simply 'being something' doesn't make a character believable - they have to interact with others in order to be believable. For that matter, character creation really requires you to create two characters if you're doing this from scratch - one is the intended character, whether that be a fursona or an OC, and the other is the universe they live in.
> 
> I gave a pretty simplistic summary of what my fursona actually was earlier:
> 
> ...


Because a character and the world they interact with act as sounding boards for one another, as stated before, how a world is presented can mean the difference between simply showing off a playground for characters to play in and revealing their motives behind what they do in that world. Similarly, how you describe a character can mean the difference between simply describing a character and giving even a brief glimpse into the world they live in.

Using the simplified example of my fursona here, if I just said "anthro bronze dragon who is missing an arm and eye and can shapeshift", I wouldn't have been able to hint that my fursona defaults to a science fiction setting where cybernetics and nanotechnology are sufficiently advanced nor that even his appearance hadn't always been that way. From there, the outline of a story emerges from the simple matter of asking how and why that is. Again, coming back to my fursona: as a self-insert, he's going to be just as militant as I am, which when pieced together with the fact that he's had body parts replaced with prostheses might suggest that he at one point lost those body parts in battle and refused to let those injuries cripple him. The inclusion of nano-augmentation and its effects on him might also suggest that not only did he at least once aspire to research the life sciences but that he was also dedicated enough to his cause that he was willing to sacrifice his physical humanity if it meant that he'd be better able to perform his duties (such is the degree to which I'm willing to adopt techno-humanism, coincidentally).


----------

